# Why Furnace Tune Up and Duct Cleaning Is a Part of Regular Home Maintenance Routine



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

I found this very interesting article about heating and cooling system. This open up my mind how important for us to keep our HVACs clean and well-maintained. here the article I've read: 

our home is without doubt an integral aspect of your life, it represents years of hard work to get it to a stage where you are content with how it looks and it is also your family base. But the work shouldn’t stop there, you need to ensure that you regularly maintain the key parts of your home, and one area which needs attention every so often is *your home’s ventilation system*. Ventilation which functions to the best of its possible performance ensures that the indoor air quality is at a high standard, as you breathe it in on a daily basis it is essential to ensure that it is both safe and free of dust or mold particles which can potentially lead to long term health problems. Ventilation performing at its optimum level also helps to reduce your monthly bills as its energy efficiency becomes a lot more economical. In the fast moving world we now live in, it is often too easy to just neglect essential maintenance jobs, with many taking the view that the quality of products manufactured nowadays somehow negates the need for regular performance checks. However, this is a great misconception. The importance of furnace, chimney and duct maintenance should not be understated and should be carried out every 1-2 years.
Since 1993 Western Canadian Furnace have been providing these essential services to the people of Calgary, offering a combination of both affordable prices and excellent service they have become a trusted company in the area and boast a long list of satisfied clients. Western Canadian Furnace offer a whole range of services from furnace and duct cleaning to full range of _Indoor Air Quality_ products and services, which are discussed in more detail below.
The furnace cleaning packages offered by Western Canadian Furnace are extensive and dependent upon the package selected, can include full servicing of your furnace and ducts, this being a great way to spot potential problems before they arise, which allows for them to be isolated and fixed. As part of their service they will also assess the lifespan and quality of your HVAC system and give you advice on any additional services which may be beneficial to you. In addition to this a full furnace inspection is also available to arranged. This includes diagnostics and modifications to your HVAC system and is key to ensuring that your system remains safe and efficient. Whilst it is rare in Canada and most Western countries, a number of deaths per year are still caused by the inhalation of Carbon Monoxide which, unless you have an alarm or a specialist inspection will not be detected as the gas is odourless. A Carbon Monoxide test comes as standard with a furnace inspection from Western Canadian Furnace and this is one of the key reasons as to why duct cleaning and an inspection is essential and recommended.
As the saying goes, prevention is much better than cure, so if you have not arranged a maintenance check in around a year or so for your furnace system then now is the perfect time to seriously consider it, and Western Canadian Furnace would be more than happy to assist.


hope this can help..


----------



## veraadams07 (10 d ago)

westcanadian01 said:


> I found this very interesting article about heating and cooling system. This open up my mind how important for us to keep our HVACs clean and well-maintained. here the article I've read:
> 
> our home is without doubt an integral aspect of your life, it represents years of hard work to get it to a stage where you are content with how it looks and it is also your family base. But the work shouldn’t stop there, you need to ensure that you regularly maintain the key parts of your home, and one area which needs attention every so often is *your home’s ventilation system*. Ventilation which functions to the best of its possible performance ensures that the indoor air quality is at a high standard, as you breathe it in on a daily basis it is essential to ensure that it is both safe and free of dust or mold particles which can potentially lead to long term health problems. Ventilation performing at its optimum level also helps to reduce your monthly bills as its energy efficiency becomes a lot more economical. In the fast moving world we now live in, it is often too easy to just neglect essential maintenance jobs, with many taking the view that the quality of products manufactured nowadays somehow negates the need for regular performance checks. However, this is a great misconception. The importance of furnace, chimney and duct maintenance should not be understated and should be carried out every 1-2 years.
> Since 1993 Western Canadian Furnace have been providing these essential services to the people of Calgary, offering a combination of both affordable prices and excellent service they have become a trusted company in the area and boast a long list of satisfied clients. Western Canadian Furnace offer a whole range of services from furnace and duct cleaning to full range of _Indoor Air Quality_ products and services, which are discussed in more detail below.
> ...


HVAC and duct cleaning systems are hidden in roofs, floors, or walls, making it difficult to determine if they are clogged, dirty, or contaminated. Dirt, dust, bacteria, and other contaminants in air ducts can spread unnoticed around your home, causing health problems such as asthma, allergies, and hay fever. It can also seriously affect energy efficiency, causing air conditioning and heating systems to malfunction and increase. your utility bills.


----------

